# Its now 100% finished!



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Dad and mom and brothers made me a barn a 2 years ago this July. Mom build stalls for me last spring. Dad promised a door for the barn but it never fit into the schedule with other projects to accomplish

Today he delivered on that promise. I wanted a slider so bad but Dad was nervous because it wasnt something he was familiar with.

It took all day but I now have a barn door so my girls will be safe from the coyote that have recently been spotted in our town.

check out my blog - pictures there
http://agirlandhergoats.blogspot.com/20 ... -door.html


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Looks good! I have sliding doors too and they're fantastic!! YAY :leap:


----------



## LomaVerdeBoers (Oct 4, 2009)

You have a great family, :hi5: everyone pitching in to help is a great way to live. The door looks great.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Looks fantastic. Congrats on getting it finished and hung.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What a great dad you have there...and you both did a great job... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

What a great, devoted father you have, talented, too! I love your lil' red barn. Your sliding door is the icing on the cake. :hi5: 

Deb Mc


----------



## mikenandrea (Oct 21, 2009)

congrats!! It looks great!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

beautiful!! I love the red, so classic :thumb: and everyone's right... it seems like you have such an awesome supportive family!


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

Your barn is so cute! We are in the process of trying to figure out what type of barn to build for my goats and where on the property.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Looks good!


----------



## Fairytaleranch (Mar 27, 2010)

Wow! That is really neat, hopefully showing my husband this will give him motivation to finish ours!

On another note, I saw on your blog that your an aspiring dog groomer! I've been grooming for 2 years


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes I have training just dont want to work in a grooming salon so I am going to try to do it on my own on the side.


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

It would be so awesome to get to spend time with other people's dogs and make money doing it! I mean I love people and everything but sometimes human customers make you :GAAH: and well dogs are a bit more straightforward. Does your barn have a separate stall you could use for dog grooming? Because I bet people would LOVE to drop off their doggies at a little adorable country barn to be groomed  Obviously you'd have to have the goaties in a separate area or only do the small breed dogs that are easy to control... but here I go daydreaming tho, I always love dreaming up project ideas!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

no the barn is to small and now water or electric


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

There is nothing like the support of a loving family !! Be Blessed !


----------

